# apologies - another blond joke!



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

A few days ago I was having some work done at my local garage. A blonde came in and asked for a seven-hundred-ten. We all looked at each other and another customer asked, "What is a seven-hundred-ten?"

She replied, "You know, the little piece in the middle of the engine, I have lost it and need a new one.." She replied that she did not know exactly what it was, but this piece had always been there.

The mechanic gave her a piece of paper and a pen and asked her to draw what the piece looked like. She drew a circle and in the middle of it wrote 710. He then took her over to another car which had its hood up and asked "is there a 710 on this car?" She pointed and said, "Of course, its right there." If you're not sure what a 710 is Click Here 

www.hotautoweb.com/cogifs/710.jpg

:roll:

Maura


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*710*

Me and the two boys thought this hilarious. My wife less so. She's blonde!


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dear Maura
My wife is blonde and i take great exeption to blonde jokes and steriotyping
she,s not at all like this . all the time.well most of the time. wellsome of the time , well hardly!!! eerm
guess you,ve got a point :roll: 

Tony


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

:lol: you think you got problems?????

I got 2 of them to deal with, my daughter and a daughter -in-law :lol: 

and to make it worse the DIL is from Essex :? and I can't resist those ones either.

They get their own back tho....no worries.


sorry to Mrs Brock & Mrs Winniebagotony.....



Maura


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*DIL*

So the 710 was actually the DIL on her head? I don't get it!?

UN


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I got one of those!

The bloody, so called mechanic, had put it on upside down! :roll:


----------

